# Problemi emerge update qt-4.2.2

## DevOne

Ciao a tutti,

ho da un cinque sei giorni il problema in oggetto...

In pratica quando effettuo l'aggiornamento delle qt, dopo un'pò di compilazione, mi esce

questo errore e si ferma:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> .obj/release-shared/qassistantclient.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized
> 
> 

 

Ho aspettato, pensando che fosse un errore all'interno del pacchetto del portage, ma adesso

sono convinto che si tratti di altro...

come risolvo questo problema???

----------

## crisandbea

posta le ultime 30 righe dell'errore. solo con quella riga è quasi impossibile capire.

ciao

----------

## DevOne

```

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.2.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.2.2/tools/assistant/lib'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.2.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.2.2/tools/assistant/lib'

g++ -c -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC  -DQT_ASSISTANT_CLIENT_LIB                                           RARY -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_SHARED -I../../../mksp                                           ecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../../include/QtCore -I../../../include/QtCore -I../../../include/QtNetwork -I../../../include/QtNetwork -I..                                           /../../include/QtGui -I../../../include/QtGui -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/                                           qassistantclient.o qassistantclient.cpp

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.2.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.2.2/bin/moc -DQT_ASSISTANT_CLIENT_LIBRARY -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB                                            -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_SHARED -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../../in                                           clude/QtCore -I../../../include/QtCore -I../../../include/QtNetwork -I../../../include/QtNetwork -I../../../include/QtGui -I../../..                                           /include/QtGui -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared qassistantclient.h -o .moc/release-shared/moc_qassista                                           ntclient.cpp

g++ -c -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fPIC -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC  -DQT_ASSISTANT_CLIENT_LIB                                           RARY -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_SHARED -I../../../mksp                                           ecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../../include/QtCore -I../../../include/QtCore -I../../../include/QtNetwork -I../../../include/QtNetwork -I..                                           /../../include/QtGui -I../../../include/QtGui -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/                                           moc_qassistantclient.o .moc/release-shared/moc_qassistantclient.cpp

rm -f libQtAssistantClient.so.4.2.2 libQtAssistantClient.so libQtAssistantClient.so.4 libQtAssistantClient.so.4.2

g++ -Wl,-O1 -shared -Wl,-soname,libQtAssistantClient.so.4 -o libQtAssistantClient.so.4.2.2 .obj/release-shared/qassistantclient.o .o                                           bj/release-shared/moc_qassistantclient.o   -L/usr/lib/mysql -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.2.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.2.2/li                                           b -lQtGui -L/usr/lib/mysql -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.2.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.2.2/lib -L/usr/lib -laudio -lXt -lpng -                                           lSM -lICE -lXrender -lXrandr -lXfixes -lXcursor -lXinerama -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lXext -lX11 -lQtNetwork -lQtCore -lz -lm -lpthre                                           ad -ldl

.obj/release-shared/qassistantclient.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [../../../lib/libQtAssistantClient.so.4.2.2] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.2.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.2.2/tools/assistant/lib'

make[1]: *** [sub-assistant_lib-all-ordered] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.2.2/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.2.2/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools-all-ordered] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.2.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3275:   Called src_compile

  qt-4.2.2.ebuild, line 201:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.2.2/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## djinnZ

se non sei amd64 fixa libtool, se sei su amd64 potrebbe essere un problema di linking codice32/lib64 o viceversa.

----------

## DevOne

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se non sei amd64 fixa libtool, se sei su amd64 potrebbe essere un problema di linking codice32/lib64 o viceversa.

 

No uso Intel 32bit...quindi il problema dovrebbe essere libtool?

Ok posso provarci...

P.S. da cosa deduci che sia questo pacchetto?

Grazie e ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> .obj/release-shared/qassistantclient.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized
> 
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status 
> 
> 

 

o c'è un problema nel linker o tenta il link ad una libreria non compatibile. Visto che nella riga superiore (la compilazione di qass...) non riporta errore.

L'altra possibilità è che l'automake rilevi la presenza di una libreria di qualche vecchia versione non più installata.

Oppure è proprio un problema del compilatore, in tal caso puoi provare a ridurre il livello di ottimizzazione a -s.

Nel dubbio inizio sempre con il riconfigurare il compilatore (lo cambi e lo riporti di nuovo al default, poi lanci il source) e lanciare fix_libtool_files.sh, poi inizio a valutare le altre ipotesi. mysql che versione è.

Altra cosa: lancia un emerge --bdeps -eDNupv world e vedi se manca qualcosa.

----------

## !equilibrium

uhmmm sento odore di gentoo ricer, posta un po le LDFLAGS che hai settato in /etc/make.conf.

----------

## DevOne

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> uhmmm sento odore di gentoo ricer, posta un po le LDFLAGS che hai settato in /etc/make.conf.

 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

tutto qua

----------

